# [SOLVED] Unable to start wireless net after new install

## ihtruelsen

This is an install on an Acer Aspire One netbook which has the Atheros chipset for wireless (ath5k module). It worked fine with the Rescue CD install that I did. It even worked after the initial reboot. Then the new udev got involved, changed the name from wlan0 to wlp3s0 and it ceased.

The ath5k module loads without problem. When I try to start net.wlp3s0 I get:

```

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

*   configuring wireless network for wlp3s0

*   Scanning for access points

*     Found "Mill Bay Marina" at 00:27:22:8C:EF:A7, managed

*     Found "BCSstudent" at 0E:18:0A:04:08:B2, managed, encrypted

*     Found "BCSstaff" at 0A:18:0A:04:08:B2, managed, encrypted

*   Connecting to "Mill Bay Marina" in managed mode (WEP Disabled) ... [ !! ]

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04):

    SET failed on device wlp3s0 ; device or resource busy

```

In dmesg, I see:

```

[  112.288413] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 (try 1/3)

[  112.290372] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  112.291109] wlp3s0: associate with 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 (try 1/3)

[  112.292817] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 by local choice (reason=3)

[  112.296421] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=8)

[  112.297413] wlp3s0: associated

[  112.308287] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7

[  112.308524] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 (try 1/3)

[  112.309751] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 by local choice (reason=3)

[  112.311231] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  112.406054] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  112.406063] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  112.406070] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  112.406075] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  112.406081] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  112.406086] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  112.406091] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

```

Initially, I was seeing errors that seemed to be related to ipv6, so I removed that from my system, to no avail.

Anyone have any thoughts as to what could be going on here?Last edited by ihtruelsen on Sat Apr 20, 2013 5:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

does ifconfig show an ipaddress on your network?

----------

## khayyam

 *ihtruelsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04):
> 
> ...

 

ihtruelsen ... your problem is really due to your using iwconfig, you should switch to using cfg80211 natively, and not wext (via cfg80211's compatability layer). In short, wpa_supplicant rather than wireless-tools. The above connection may have failed for a number of reasons, from the dmesg it seems that its an issue with authentication, "reason=3" is a your STA deauthenticating, probably as it couldn't establish a connection with that particular AP (ie, no password available, the AP is hung, or the authentication negociation times out). As I remember the above error shouldn't cause the connection to fail.

Please check you have all of CFG80211/MAC80211 enabled, and CFG80211_WEXT (if you still plan on using wext).

```
awk '/(WEXT|(CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

/etc/conf.d/net would look something like the following:

```
modules_wlp3s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211 -qq"

wpa_timeout_wlp3s0="15"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlp3s0="-t 10"

enable_ipv6_wlp3s0="false"
```

You would then emerge wpa_supplicant and configure wpa_supplicant.conf, you can use wpa_gui if you have the "qt4" use flag set, or manually, an example:

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="Mill Bay Marina"

    auth_alg=OPEN

    proto=RSN # for WPA2 .. dependent on the AP's capabilities

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    psk=<your_passphrase_here>

}
```

The network stanza isn't needed if you use wpa_gui as you can select and configure the network and wpa_supplicant will write the config for you.

 *ihtruelsen wrote:*   

> Initially, I was seeing errors that seemed to be related to ipv6, so I removed that from my system, to no avail.

 

This can be disabled via "enable_ipv6", see the above.

Best ... khay

----------

## ihtruelsen

I changed my setup as suggested and the results are very much the same. 

```

[  393.761672] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7

[  393.767582] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 (try 1/3)

[  393.769510] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  393.771267] wlp3s0: associate with 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 (try 1/3)

[  393.774259] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 (capab=0x21 status=0 aid=3)

[  393.775637] wlp3s0: associated

[  393.779943] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 00:27:22:8c:ef:a7 by local choice (reason=3)

```

And it just keeps repeating in dmesg.

And DONAHUE:

There is no IP address in ifconfig or association in iwconfig:

```

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:23:4e:34:8b:61  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off  Power Management:off

```

----------

## khayyam

 *ihtruelsen wrote:*   

> I changed my setup as suggested and the results are very much the same.

 

ihtruelsen ... can you please try with the following:

/etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf

```
options ath5k nohwcrypt=1
```

... assuming your driver is built as a module.

best ... khay

----------

## DONAHUE

first four steps are to ensure interfering processes are not running; expect already stopped and does not exist

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 stop

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

rm /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp3s0

ifconfig wlp3s0 up

iwlist wlp3s0 scan

iwconfig wlp3s0 essid Mill Bay Marina

dhcpcd wlp3s0

ping -c2 -Iwlp3s0  8.8.8.8
```

pings?

alternate is use wpa_gui to configure the connection presuming you have a gui and that wpa_supplicant was emerged with USE="qt4" Note that Mill Bay Marina is unprotected.

----------

## ihtruelsen

Thanks for the thought Khayyam, but that had no effect.

----------

## ihtruelsen

Okay Donahue, as expected the initial commands are all process already stopped and no such file for the rm command.

There is no output for the ifconfig up command.

The iwlist command returns:

```

wlp3s0    Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:27:22:8C:EF:A7

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=53/70  Signal level=-57 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"Mill Bay Marina"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000004a69afeac

                    Extra: Last beacon: 85ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F4D696C6C20426179204D6172696E61

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F202010182000364000027A4000041435E0061322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C334C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406001900000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001900000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010002004000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0E00156D0000000102B2E102021200

```

Among others.

The iwconfig command produces no output, however iwconfig does not show any associated AP.

The dhcp command produces:

```

dhcpcd[1688]: version 5.6.7 starting

dhcpcd[1688]: all: configured as a router, not a host

dhcpcd[1688]: wlp3s0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[1688]: timed out

dhcpcd[1688]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[1688]: timed out

```

And finally the ping command:

```

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) from 0.0.0.0 wlp3s0: 56(84) bytes of data.

From 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 0 received, +2 errors, 100% packet loss, time 1000ms

pipe 2

```

----------

## DONAHUE

iwconfig wlp3s0 essid "Mill Bay Marina" may get a different result

----------

## ihtruelsen

That's what I used. I assumed the quotes should be there.

----------

## DONAHUE

then iwconfig wlp3s0 essid Mill Bay Marina may get a different result   :Smile: 

----------

## ihtruelsen

I found the problem. It was networkmanager.

I noticed it trying to do something during the boot process, but the screen cleared so quickly that I was never able to see what was going on. So, out of desperation, I unmerged it and rebooted. Immediately I was able to get connected and am now cruising along once again.

Thanks for all your help and I hope my frustration helps out someone else.

----------

## khayyam

ihtruelsen ....

urrrghh, its always good to know what factors might be in the mix, as that is what DONAHUE was trying to rule out above with stoping all known services ... well, at least its solved.

best ... khay

----------

